# Cleaning the rust off a steel router table top



## Wood_Smith (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a Lee Valley router table with a steel top. Due to an unforeseen divorce,  my workshop was in limbo for several years. Now that I'm up and running again, I find the steel top on my router table quite rusty.
Any suggestions as to getting rid of said rust?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Lloyd. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Several products available for cleaning rust off your tools. I'm sure you will get lots of replies on this as it is a very common problem.

I've always used a Scotchbrite pad, green or purple, and WD-40. Spray the WD-40 on, scrub with the Scotchbrite pad, and repeat as often as needed until it's clean. Once it's clean, apply a coating of paste wax, the kind used for hardwood floors or furniture. NOT CAR WAX. I've used Minwax, but Johnson's is good too.. all depends on what you can find in your area. I found the Minwax at Home Hardware, and the Johnson's at the Home Depot in the US.

Plan on doing this at least once a year. Once it starts, it won't stop unfortunately.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

scotch bright pads (witht a little WD40) on a random orbit sander works well


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Guess you have another vote for scotch brite and WD-40. Not sure how I'd get a pad on my ROS though. Fits nicely on my finish sander though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I use the items below  makes it just like new again.

Amazon.com: 2in. Scotch Brite Roloc Surface Conditioning Discs Fine Gray: Automotive
Amazon.com: 3M 07480 Roloc 2" Coarse Surface Conditioning Disc: Automotive
Amazon.com: 2" Roloc Disc Pad Holder - 1/4" Shank: Home Improvement

======


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have found the Boshield t9 works very well and leaves it smooth , I used Wd40 to clean all the surface rust off my drill press and now I spray the Boshield about once a month with no problems ,,,and I live in South Louisiana were humidity is very high


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Another vote for Scotch pads and W-D. I don't have a metal table on anything but my scroll saw, but my paying job, I work on metal cutting machines which are made of metal. So I'm very aquainted with Scotch Brite pads and WD! I've made very bad looking parts of machines look like new using Scotch Brite pads. Either the hand held pads or the ones that screw on an arbor. The arbor ones would probably be your best bet to start with. Be careful, I don't know if the auto supply store sells both, but the company I work for sells a "conditioning" grade, and a "buffing" grade. Get the buffing grade. The conditioning grade will actually take metal off if you hold it in one place to long. Not much, but some. *


----------



## Wood_Smith (Jul 26, 2009)

*Thanks for the input..*

It looks like WD40 is the 'beverage' of choice, and I've got a can or two in the shop. I think I'll have a look at what Scotch Brite has to offer.

N'awlins- I like your comment "my paying job"...seems like there are a lot of us around these forums- woodworkers with 'a paying job'.. be nice to be able to combine them like many lucky folks...

Nice forum, glad I dropped by.


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

The answer to your cleaning question has been addressed, so what about preventive maintenance for that rust. If you keep a good coat of wax on the top it will both protect it and create a surface that helps your wood glide across more smoothly. But by all means keep a good coat of wax on top.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*I hear ya Lloyd, and I'm kinda on the way of doing that. My neighbors daughter has asked me to build something for her. Not sure what yet, but something to store towels and stuff outside a bathroom in a hallway. And I've got a couple of things to build for family members (nephew and sister-in-law), but I'll probably only ask for the cost of the wood. But as much as I'm just enjoying building things, having someone else pay for the wood is fine with me!*


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Wood_Smith said:


> I have a Lee Valley router table with a steel top. Due to an unforeseen divorce,  my workshop was in limbo for several years. Now that I'm up and running again, I find the steel top on my router table quite rusty.
> Any suggestions as to getting rid of said rust?


this is the best stuff . Their will be a few more that use other item's . But this stuff cant be beat. Boeshield T-9® | Corrosion Protection and Waterproof Lubrication Use the rust off it will make the iron look like new that use the T-9 next


----------

